
Key to reboot the internet? - georgecmu
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/jul/27/internet-key
======
lostbit
I think "reboot the Internet" is too strong to define the process of recovery
the DNSSEC keys. Currently, a DNSSEC outage is far away to be an Internet
"major catastrophe".

The idea of the Internet being one single thing is hard for me to accept. It
is a sum of interactions. Parts of it can die, but it will be there as long
machines can be connected.

